# Movies You Surprisingly Liked



## Stunna (Jun 12, 2014)

What are some films you were hesitant to watch, but upon doing so, you actually enjoyed, if only due to low expectations?

I watched and liked 21 Jump Street recently.


----------



## Ae (Jun 12, 2014)

I thought _Beasts of the Southern Wild_ was going to be boring but it was really good actually.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 12, 2014)

I actually found myself kind fond of The Croods and Despicable Me 2. I didn't expect to enjoy Frozen either.


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 12, 2014)

Edge of Tomorrow.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 12, 2014)

I'd always heard The Godfather Part III was terrible, but upon watching it I found that wasn't the case.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 12, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I watched and liked 21 Jump Street recently.





i usually watch movies i expect to like so i can't recall a case of being surprised that i liked one tbh


----------



## Ae (Jun 12, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I'd always heard The Godfather Part III was terrible, but upon watching it I found that wasn't the case.



They only say that relative to the first two


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 12, 2014)

Right now all I can think of is The Internship. Thought the previews looked pretty bad but it turned out to be pretty enjoyable even if it was no Wedding Crashers. 

Oh, I had no interest in The Hangover when it came out and I loved it.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 12, 2014)

Maleficent is the recent one.

I also found The Conjuring surprisingly well-made even though I'm not a big horror fan.


----------



## Nuuskis (Jun 12, 2014)

Captain America: Winter Soldier, I thought it wouldn't be any better than the first Captain America, but I think it's probably the best Marvel movie after Avengers.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 12, 2014)

X-Men: Days of Future Past


----------



## Norc (Jun 12, 2014)

The Amazing Spider-Man.
Thought its gonna be shit, but it's actually quite good.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 12, 2014)

Rise of the Planet of the Apes.
Now You See Me.
The Tourist.
3 Days to Kill.
Robocop 2014.

Top of my head for now.


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 13, 2014)

Edge of Tomorrow, Robocop (2014) and X-men: Days of Future Past, I had low expectations for those but was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 14, 2014)

21 Jump Street.

Wasn't really expecting it to be good because of Tatum


----------



## John (Jun 14, 2014)

I recently watched the first Harry Potter movie out of boredom and after being surprised at how much I enjoyed it watched the sequels. They're definitely a step up from these other recent teen films. I didn't recall watching these beforehand but I must've caught bits and pieces of them when I was younger since I'd occasionally recognize certain scenes. I had a nice time marathoning through them.


----------



## Superrazien (Jun 14, 2014)

Kazaam, cause a really bad movie can be entertaining sometimes.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 15, 2014)

Tropic Thunder was a surprise to me. I'm not a fan of comedy films much but Tom Cruise in that film had me rolling. Hell, I didn't even know the actor was Tom Cruise until the credits came along. Never thought he'd ever have a role like that.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 15, 2014)

The Hunger Games. When I first heard about it I thought it was a documentary on anorexia.


----------



## Jena (Jun 16, 2014)

I have a few. Those that come to mind are:

-_Hellboy_ (Thought it looked ridiculous in the trailer. The movie was ridiculous, but in a good way.)
-_Megamind_ (The trailers for this movie were terrible, and I was expecting some stupid Shark Tale-esque crap. Ended up loving it!)
-_21 Jump Street_ (Assumed it was going to be another dumb remake.)
-_Toy Story 3 _(Actually...most Pixar movies I dislike the trailers but end up liking the actual movies a lot. I was very skeptical of a third Toy Story movie being as good as the first two, but I was pleasantly surprised when I saw it.)
-_You're Next _(I wanted to see it based on the trailers because it looked really shitty and I was hoping for something to mock. Actual movie was a blast!)
-_Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Part 1 _(Came to expect disappointment and a lot of departure from the source material based on the previous movies, so I went in expecting it to also be that way.)
-_World War Z _(While not exactly a _good_ movie, I was expecting pure shit based on the trailer but the movie itself was pretty enjoyable for what it was.)
-_Frozen _(I still maintain that this movie is _highly_ overrated, but based on that shitty Olaf and Sven trailer and all the behind-the-scenes drama, I was expecting a complete trainwreck of a movie.)

EDIT:

Also, Cabin in the Woods. Thought it was a weird horror movie Hunger Games-ripoff based on the trailer.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 16, 2014)

> Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Part 1



Pretty much the only one watchable out of 8 attempts.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 16, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Pretty much the only one watchable out of 8 attempts.



Prisoner of Azkaban was worthy.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 16, 2014)

The Avengers
Drive
First Class
The Great Gatsby
The Karate Kid
Dredd
The Other Guys


----------



## Kei (Jun 16, 2014)

Cabin in The Woods

I was expecting another slasher movie, but I was so happy that I was wrong. I love this movie so much


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 17, 2014)

Yeah, Bonds Beyond Time ... I was surprised.


----------



## wibisana (Jun 17, 2014)

not surprising but this movie is not my type to begin with, but I like it

sleepy hollow

started promising with detective, logical stuff which i really like.
ended up with magic, and ghost yet we still have Crane find the real culprit (detective deduction stuff)

I hate magic stuff but surprisingly I like this movie


----------



## Aduro (Jun 17, 2014)

I saw Chatroom recently, the critics mocked it a lot because it used an outdated form of cyber chatting and saying that that would instantly turn away any young people, but it that really wasn't a big deal at all, besides it was by the guy who directed the ring so I figured it was cool. Turns out its plot wasn't so bad, most of the actors were good and it was really modern in its themes and very artistic, its just critics thinking young people would overreact to one outdated element.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 18, 2014)

Recently, Dredd. Also Tangled.


----------



## Vault (Jun 18, 2014)

Rise of the planet of apes 
World War Z 
21 jump street 
The winter soldier 

World war Z especially since it made headlines for all the wrong reasons during production.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 18, 2014)

Never seen someone whose taste I respect like World War Z.


----------



## Vault (Jun 18, 2014)

How about Jena? Rukia?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 18, 2014)

I was unaware they liked it too.


----------



## Vault (Jun 18, 2014)

Well the film is quite enjoyable. It surpassed expectations which surprised many


----------



## Ae (Jun 18, 2014)

World War Z by no means is a "bad" movie


----------



## Jena (Jun 18, 2014)

World War Z is a good popcorn flick. It's mindless enough to be entertaining, but not stupid enough to infuriating.


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 18, 2014)

Z was aight. Wouldn't watch it again but don't regret the rental.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 18, 2014)

That Airplane scene tho


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 19, 2014)

WWZ was one of the best zombie movies in recent years, I personally watched it twice and didn't get bored even for a minute. As impossible as the zombie swarms seemed it went well with the nickanme that the Japanese gave the zombies in the novel.

Now as a HUGE Alien and Predator fan I must admit that I kind of enjoyed AvP even it was wrong in so many ways.... the sequel though... it was worse than Starship Troopers 2... and that's saying A LOT


----------



## Ae (Jun 22, 2014)

Oh I thought _City of God_ was just going to be another gang violent shit but it's was pretty good.


----------



## dream (Jun 22, 2014)

Went into Dredd expecting something that would bore me, the trailers while stylish didn't give me much confidence about the movie, but it ended up being surprisingly great.  It's a shame that the movie didn't do well at the box office.


----------



## Batman4Life (Jun 22, 2014)

Most recently Neighbors


----------



## Stringer (Jun 22, 2014)

Sin Nombre, Moon, Dredd and Mud.


----------



## Weapon (Jun 23, 2014)

I held off Changeling for a long time for no reason despite being a Clint Eastwood film and it's actually really good IMO.


----------



## Violence (Jun 26, 2014)

Wreck it Ralph
Spirited Away
Howl's Moving Castle
Captain Harlock (2013)
The Gamers: Dorkness Rising
A cloudy Chance Of Meatballs 2
The Suicide Shop
The Fault In Our Stars
Divergent

Etc...


----------

